# Orchestral Essentials - Now Available!



## ProjectSAM (Dec 13, 2011)

We are very excited to announce that ORCHESTRAL ESSENTIALS - "The Essence of Film Scoring" is now available!

_ProjectSAM has carefully selected the essentials from each of their products, including the highly praised Symphobia series, True Strike series and Orchestral Brass Classic, and bundled them into one effective, incredibly versatile package. Moreover, new instruments not found in any other ProjectSAM products have been included._

- Pricing: €349/$449
- Direct Download version is available right now
- Boxed DVD version will ship early January 2012 at the latest
- Crossgrade discounts (for existing SAM users) are automatically calculated during checkout
- Free bonus set of Instruments and Multis after product registration

VISIT THE PROJECTSAM WEBSITE NOW

Listen to the music demos at SoundCloud

Watch the video demos at YouTube

More demos and videos to follow shortly!

And join our community at FaceBook and Twitter







On behalf of the SAM Team,

Maarten


----------



## shakuman (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Maarten.
Why is the final payment is in euro instead of dollar ? is it possible to pay in dollar ?

Shakuman.


----------



## timkiel (Dec 13, 2011)

Quite frankly this thing is the dogs b*ll*cks in terms of sitting down and playing about on the keyboard. I haven't had this much fun in ages - loving the Masquerade Ball patch at the moment.

Awesome job guys!!!

Tim


----------



## damstraversaz (Dec 13, 2011)

it sound very good congratulations !
one suggestion, it could be great to have the manual online for understand the possibility of the scripts, ot some video tutorial about it

damien


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey all!

Thanks for the kind words Tim! "Fun" is exactly the experience we hope to give our users!

Shakuman: In our online store American and Canadian users pay in US Dollars. All other users pay in Euros.

Damien: we now added a "Downloads" item to the http://www.projectsam.com/Products/Feature-Products/1403 (OE product page) with the PDF reference manual, the license agreement and a cool wallpaper set!

We hope to have Orchestral Essentials available on Try-sound as soon as possible.

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## shakuman (Dec 14, 2011)

Many thanks to you and Vincent for your great support =o 

Shakuman.


----------



## R.Cato (Dec 14, 2011)

Really a great product. Could be the christmas present I am going to buy myself. After 3 years of working with just East West Symphonic Orchestra I look forward to have something new which sounds different and fresh to my ears.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 14, 2011)

More on Essentials shortly (currently downloading), but in the meantime... the wallpaper is excellent!  Thanks for that; well done.


----------



## RobertTewes (Dec 14, 2011)

Intuitive GUI and the sounds are very inspirational. Haven't had this much fun playing around with sonic possibilities since Omnisphere first was added to my disk drive. I have OE loaded on one of my SSD drives. Loads quick and doesn't hiccup at all.
Love it!


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 15, 2011)

We have a first quick video walk-through online for Orchestral Essentials:

[Watch OE walk-through on YouTube]

A number of Multi video demos are also there.

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## zvenx (Dec 15, 2011)

Truthfully I didn't really like any of the demos, but I love this walk through and more like it on the youtube.....if only I could reverse time and buy this library instead of a similarly priced one a few weeks ago before this was announced.. sounds good and good luck.

rsp


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like a terrific UI, Maarten, and sounds amazing.


----------



## mushanga (Dec 15, 2011)

Great video!
...I see an updated Symphobia 1 Menu on the left-hand side of Kontakt to match the other libraries....is this a sign of an S1 update to come, Maarten? (o)


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 15, 2011)

orchestranova @ Thu Dec 15 said:


> Great video!
> ...I see an updated Symphobia 1 Menu on the left-hand side of Kontakt to match the other libraries....is this a sign of an S1 update to come, Maarten? (o)



Do you mean the Symphobia 1 panel on the left side? It has looked like that since version 1.1. But yes, there is a Symphobia 1 update in the works which will port it to the Symphobia 2-style keyswitch interface.

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 15, 2011)

Maarten Spruijt @ Thu Dec 15 said:


> orchestranova @ Thu Dec 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Great video!
> ...



Awesome! Looking forward to keyswitching.

Have the strings been altered or tweaked in Essentials -- from their original Symphobia samples? Not that they need to be. Just wondering if I'm hearing a slightly different sound or if it's my imagination.

And are the arco strings fom Symphobia 01?

Mahlon


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 15, 2011)

The arco strings are from Symphobia 1 and apart from some subtle tweaking here and there they have not been altered.

EUROPEAN USERS: If you order OE tonight, there is a very high chance we'll be able to ship it to you tomorrow (Friday!). The US will receive stock next week.

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## mushanga (Dec 15, 2011)

Maarten Spruijt @ Thu 15 Dec said:


> orchestranova @ Thu Dec 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Great video!
> ...



Hi Maarten...oh that's odd because I'm running version 1.1 and it's showing up like this...


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Orchestranova - drop us an email and we'll help you out.

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## mushanga (Dec 15, 2011)

Maarten Spruijt @ Thu 15 Dec said:


> Hey Orchestranova - drop us an email and we'll help you out.
> 
> Cheers,
> Maarten



Hi Maarten - all is working fine now. I re-downloaded the 1.2 update using the SAM Installer 
...could you give us S1 users an ETA for the update?
o-[][]-o


----------



## playz123 (Dec 15, 2011)

But before we get back 'on topic', just wanted to mention, Maarten, that when I click on the links for the Symphobia 2 wallpaper on your Download page, they simply take me to the Project Sam Home Page. The Symphobia 1 links are fine.

Currently working my way through the OE Multis, and must say many of them are quite impressive. More detailed comments later after I've had a chance to work with this library awhile, but so far, so good!.........frank


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 16, 2011)

zvenx @ Thu Dec 15 said:


> Truthfully I didn't really like any of the demos, but I love this walk through and more like it on the youtube.....if only I could reverse time and buy this library instead of a similarly priced one a few weeks ago before this was announced.. sounds good and good luck.
> 
> rsp



Richard,

I don't suppose you would like to reveal which lib you bought a few weeks ago? I'm nervous I'm in the same boat as you. Please PM me if you are uncomfortable putting it out on this thread.

Darren


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 16, 2011)

I would also like to add something about Project Sam. In my haste to buy this, I neglected to notice that my profile on their site didn't include my full address so I was charged the VAT as well as in Euros when I live in Canada. Marco from PS emailed me to notify me of this and adjusted my payment to less than I'd originally been charged. I think this was exemplary customer service. It was my own negligence and not their fault but still they went above and beyond to return funds to me. 

Thanks Project SAM. Love OE too by the way!


----------



## damstraversaz (Dec 23, 2011)

Maarten,

just a little questions about the arco strings:
I try again symphobia 1 from try sound and found again it sound georgous. I just found the attack from the strings patch is perfect for medium -slow line, but is unfortunaly to much slower for medium-up tempo line. I found a patch in the bonus folder for strings with quick attack, wich can do the trick. if the strings patch from Orchestral essentials is the same than symphobia 1, is there an alternative patch for quick attack in orchestral essential ?

LUST FOR BLOOD is really a amazing demo. I like the others , but this one is amazing, and really give me what I need for understand how using your multis ( I just have yet "classical" library like session strings pro , lass etc) It could be great to use with my students. 

best, and sorry for my poor english
Damien


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Damien!

Thanks for the compliment!

The arco strings in Orchestral Essentials are the original Symphobia strings that you described as medium-slow. The fast-attack strings from Symphobia 1.2 are not included in Orchestral Essentials.

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## FrankT (Dec 26, 2011)

Got it this morning! Anyone from Project Sam working today to send me the serial ? :D


----------



## playz123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think the number to use when downloading should have been auto generated when you purchased, at least mine appeared to be...unless project Sam was extremely fast.  Did you not receive an "order Confirmation" e-mail? e-mail address valid? No spam filters at work?. And if you've already downloaded, then you are good to go.


----------



## FrankT (Dec 26, 2011)

playz123 @ Mon Dec 26 said:


> I think the number to use when downloading should have been auto generated when you purchased, at least mine appeared to be...unless project Sam was extremely fast.  Did you not receive an "order Confirmation" e-mail? e-mail address valid? No spam filters at work?. And if you've already downloaded, then you are good to go.



I got a confirmation from Paypal with the transaction number of my OE purchase. Which means it went through on my side of things. But I did not get an email from Project Sam and when I login to my Project Sam account there is no info on my purchase either :-(

I have sent them an email and I hope they sort this out soon.


----------



## shakuman (Dec 27, 2011)

FrankT @ Tue Dec 27 said:


> playz123 @ Mon Dec 26 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the number to use when downloading should have been auto generated when you purchased, at least mine appeared to be...unless project Sam was extremely fast.  Did you not receive an "order Confirmation" e-mail? e-mail address valid? No spam filters at work?. And if you've already downloaded, then you are good to go.
> ...



No problem with my CC purchase! got the links in my account straight away _-) 

Shakuman.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Dec 27, 2011)

FrankT @ Mon Dec 26 said:


> Got it this morning! Anyone from Project Sam working today to send me the serial ? :D



Hello FrankT,

We celebrate '2nd Christmas Day' here in The Netherlands, which is a national holiday and was yesterday.

We'll make sure to correct things for you today!

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## FrankT (Dec 27, 2011)

Maarten contacted me, looks like a glitch on my side of things, downloading now


----------



## FrankT (Dec 29, 2011)

Very happy with OE! It offers broad coverage of orchestral themes as well as some gems of very clever sound design. Overall I feel this is a well balanced mix of excellent instruments and big screen multis. The interface is really, really good: easy and fast access to all relevant parameters. This is for musicians! Only caveat: trumpets are a tad squeaky and I am missing fast attack strings.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 29, 2011)

As we know, OE is not designed to cover ever 'base', but overall Project Sam did an amazing job, and like you, I'm really enjoying it. Pick a multi, start 'noodling', and inspiration follows. Great interface.... and they've provided a very nice screen saver too.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Maarten,

I've downloaded the manuals for the Orchestral Essentials and Symphobia 2.

In the Orchestral Essentials, could you please tell me the range of the Violin Section legatos [I think I recall that it is coupled with the flute].
I tend to think of middle C as C4, if that is helpful to you to explain the range in reference to that name of the pitch. 

Thanks if you can help me this.

best regards,

Steve :D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 3, 2012)

Steve Martin @ Tue Jan 03 said:


> Hi Maarten,
> 
> I've downloaded the manuals for the Orchestral Essentials and Symphobia 2.
> 
> ...



Hi Steve, if the Project Sam folks are busy, or for general interest's sake, you can find out for yourself and road test Orchestral Essentials at the same time at trysound.com.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi noiseboyuk,

thank you for the idea, that's cool - I will give that a go! 


best regards,


Steve :D


----------

